
Complete novice to full-time product designer in 1-2 years - startlaunch
http://davemart.in/90k/
======
startlaunch
This is my first time blogging in a while.

I'd love to hear your reactions. What would you do differently? What do you
disagree with? I'd love to chat about it!

